# ,  / > Elecraft >   Elecraft KX3

## admin

Elecraft KX3.

----------

Kostoprav

----------

. ...    .

----------


## RX3M

-     ( ,   )  800 .

----------


## nostromo

> 


      - .      ...

----------


## nostromo

> SDR.


  .




> .


 .        3:18.

----------


## LZ1ZJ

> -    ?...



,   12  :
reference order# 2210-5925-8803

----------

> -


 ,     ,       ,    :

Sergey,

Thank you for your inquiry.

Yes, you can send to a different billing address.

When ordering on line, choose the different billing/shipping address at 
check out.

Please indicate in the comments that the KX3 is for you so they will put 
all information under your name.

Lisa

On 1/15/2012 9:16 AM, Sergey UR3QM wrote:
> Hello!
> I am going to pay and get KX3.
> Can I specify the sending address no me but of my friend in Canada?
> Thank you.
> Sincerely yours,
> Sergey UR3QM

----------

""    ,          ,        .      -   .

----------

?
 " ",  .
  ,         AGC, KEY, PHONES,    ,     .         -2?
 ?         ...

----------

*ua0jkk*,      ?   ?

----------

> ,  -  ,  .


  ,   -2        ,         .
 ,    . ,    ,  , ..  "".    .   -  (   ),   .
?      ,  ...

----------

3 -  .
   ,   .

----------


## RA0CS

> ... -2        ,...   .   -  (   )...


    .  .

----------


## UT5NM

"",     :Sad: .   :http://www.elecraft.club72.su/price.htm     ,     34           (..         ,  !).  38           .          .          .   ,      ,          " "    ...

----------


## ijk

,  ,  . 
 .       "  ,  ...",     -    ,    , ..         -    (  )  50  ,     . 
   - -     ,    ..,       . -    -    , ,     .
    (   ). 
    ,  ,           -   ,    -             ,  .
73  !

----------

> 5 W is possible with a 9.6-V supply, 
> e.g. 8 internal NiMH cells.


 ,      KX3  ,     ,        .



> ,  .


..,      50   ,   ,    ...  !



> ,    , ..         -    (  )  50  ,     .


..    :
1.       (     ()        -           )    "  "      -             :

1.4.     (    )    (  )    5     :

             ;

 3         ...

----------


## LZ1VB

50   .     ,   ?

----------


## ijk

.          ..         -           . 
   ,     -   .      + ,        10    ...

----------


## RA0CS

> ... 10    ...


 ?

----------

*KX3 Quick Reference,*  ,        ,    
 .          -   .
-  .  ?

----------


## LZ1VB

.

----------

> .





> KX3-2M Internal 2-Meter Module


..!
 ! :Smile:

----------

> ?


KX3 shipments are estimated to begin late February 2012...
    -    :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

> 


,  31   -  KC2EE         Wayne , N6KR,  - ""...
  3           .

----------

EW6X

----------


## R0JU

> .


Hi all, 

Matt (W6NIA) posted this to the KX3 list. Since it's the first report   
on one of the current field-test KX3s, he and I thought it would be of   
interest here, as well. He included a photo, but of course that can't   
be posted to this list. 

73, 
Wayne 
N6KR 

* * * 

Elecraft KX3: Field Tester Review of S/N 6 
All- 

Attached is a photo of KX3 #6 [actually not--see note above--WB].    
It's an outdoor shot with the backlight off.  This unit is in Field   
Test here, which is its own type of milestone for all those waiting   
patiently.  I'll be writing objective appraisals of this FT unit.    
That will be my intent, anyway (objectivity).  This email is a first   
cut.  Read on. 

My personal opinion is that this is the coolest amateur transceiver   
ever designed, built, or dreamed of.  Perfect size, perfect weight,   
VERY respectable performance.  You can *really* take the KX3 with you,   
and youll really want to.  Mines going everywhere with me, including   
the workplace!  I know my engineering staff will demand to see how   
Wayne and crew fit it all in, and how well the KX3 works. 

After one day using this unit, I've reached the conclusion that the   
KX3 is basically ready for initial production.  As is usual for a   
'young' rig from Elecraft, firmware is still a work in progress.  This   
should be no surprise to anyone on this list.  The hardware is at   
near-100% shape, IMHO.  There are a few minor issues - mostly features   
not yet implemented.  And I mean minor.  If I weren't an engineering   
manager in the consumer products industry I would not have noticed any   
of them.  The electronics seems solid, and I've done a bit of lab   
testing for MDS and selectivity.  Most of my testing has been on the   
air though.  My lab testing shows MDS better than -136 dBm, but my   
signal generator can't extend any lower.  No problems with rejecting   
out of band signals (away from the roofing filter's coverage). 


On the air:  I've had about fifteen CW QSOs, using between 1 and 12   
Watts output power.  The antenna is a homebrew multi-band vertical,   
ground mounted.  Four of these Qs were on battery power.  No   
differences were found between operating on external and internal   
power, except for the output power limitations due to batteries.  One   
Q was with an extremely weak QRP station in New Mexico.  The APF   
helped with this, to the point that I could not have pulled him out   
without the feature.  With APF engaged, his signal was 539 with rapid   
fades to 319.  He was running 0.5W and I was running 3 W.  Great   
ragchew, with very few repeats. 

Except for Navy-Marine Corps MARS, I'm mostly a CW op.  Several SSB   
contacts went successfully after a false start: I had to finagle the   
MH3's input connection a bit (a virgin socket seating issue).  I set   
the MIC and CMP values by listening on a second receiver and built in   
MONitor, giving  MIC=18 and CMP=10 as the best combination.  Audio   
reports using the MH3 and this setting were excellent - "clear as a   
bell" and "good presence.  Output using the internal speaker is   
adequate, though not amazingly loud.  Some of that is probably my 55   
year old ears and too many rock concerts when I was younger.  The   
frequency response seems relatively flat and lows are surprisingly   
well-represented.  Distortion is low (< 2% THD the way I hear it). 

The FOC and NA contests run this weekend were an interesting   
environment for first-time ops on the KX3.  Lots of strong signals,   
many in excess of S9+25.  A majority of the QSOs mentioned above were   
near strong signals and with the roofing filter in place I had pretty   
good luck ignoring the big guns while working weak signals.  I have to   
admit this is completely subjective, however years of experience with   
the K3 also tells me that the KX3 has similar characteristics in this   
regard.  The best example from on-air testing was the NM CW station I   
mentioned above.  His signal was marginal, meaning the APF was   
essential for pulling him out of the band noise.  At the same time, 3   
to 4 KHz up was one of those big guns thumping away.  I could even   
hear key clicks from the contester, but only a tiny amount of blocking   
from his signal on the KX3.  That's what I mean by "similar to the   
K3".  It's not identical though.  I found instances where a little bit   
of a strong station's signal was near- or in-band, and as you would   
expect some pretty severe blocking occurred.  I'd recommend everyone   
make sure they have the roofing filter on the "essentials" list for   
purchase.  In many ways the roofer makes the KX3 what it was meant to   
be. 

One thing thats notable and exceptional:  I havent seen any of the   
typical issues of a zero IF architecture.  No image problems, no   
ripple in the passband (in either SSB or CW), no audio artifacts.  The   
advantage to a zero IF architecture is that theres no donut hole   
around the IF frequency; there are others too  one single conversion   
takes less space than multiple conversions, less power consumed, less   
heat generated. 

As a Navy-Marine Corps MARS operator, Im looking forward to using the   
KX3 in our ECOM exercises.  Its size and power consumption are perfect   
for such types of portable operation.  Its the item that will take   
the least amount of space in your Go Kit. 

Sorry so much of this is non-quantitative.  I'll try to get more out   
after another day or two. 

Standard disclaimer:  I am not employed by nor do I have a fiduciary   
interest in Elecraft.

----------

> 3          .


,   ,   .
    JUMA PA-100D,    KC2EE (  ):

*JUMA PA100-D with digital control

*
*General features*


- Nominal output power 100 W (PEP up to 150 W)
- Supply voltage nominal 14 VDC (range 12 VDC...15 VDC)
- Typical peak current 16 A, overcurrent protection at 24 A
- All HF bands: 1.8, 3.5, 7, 10, 14, 18, 21, 24 and 28 MHz
- Input power range 2.5 W...10 W
- Adjustable gain in 2 dB steps
- Overcurrent protection
- Over temperature protection
- Temperature controlled fan
- T/R control via the coax cable with JUMA rigs
- T/R control via connector in the rear panel (for other rigs)

  3  KXPA100... , ...

----------

> ,


  :Wink: 



> 100W -      -    ,


   , .. QRP -     .     ,    .

----------


## bhope

http://www.worldwidedx.com/elecraft-...s-preview.html

----------


## ijk

,     -   ,  wonder whip antenna   , .  3   ,   ,    T1  .

----------


## R0JU

-   :     " "     ?
  ,     push CAT...  i2c  CAN,   .

_         ,    ""   ,       " ",   ,        ""     , ,        ,      .
_
    ,    .

,   :Smile: 
...  Ethernet        1-2 ...

----------


## RA0CS

> ...  Ethernet        1-2 ...


 ...  :Smile:

----------


## R0JU

Originally Posted by *ua0jkk*  

                 ...  Ethernet   **     1-2 ...





> ...


*icom 7800 -  ?!?!?!?!*
   1000 ,    10.000

---------------

 TTL    - http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-Wireles...item56489270d2
 :Smile:

----------


## bhope

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

----------

> 100 ?...


 :Smile: 
-      ,      ,        ... :Laughing:

----------

100   ,     http://www.jumaradio.com/juma-pa1000/
,   500,  ,     3     100  JUMA 100.
   ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## US9PA

> .


 .     ""-    I/Q.       .
 ,      ,       ,       
   ,    ...      ,   FT-840.

----------

C    AB7R,    CPU   3   :Smile: ,    3.
                    ...
 :Super:  :Laughing:

----------


## RK1NA

> -


  399-   50 KX3.
   -  " "    :Super: 

 :Crazy:  ::::

----------

> I2C   local oscillator    Si570.


  ,   "" - 3 -       "". 
.... - ,  ... (    )...

----------


## R0JU

, , Si570 -   ...

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  :::: .

----------

*  14 ():*




> 20


 -   10

----------

*Dynamic Range Final RX performance measurements TBD*
*Image and I.F. Rejection Final RX performance measurements TBD

*   "" TBD -        (,  ...   :Rolling Eyes:  :Crazy: )

----------

- (    :Smile: ),  ""     ""    ... :Laughing:   .
-  ... :Smile:  :Smile: 

     TBD -    :Embarassed: ,      ,    ..
    ... ...

----------

> SDR   -   !


       , ..             :Smile: .
   " "  ""     ,  3  QRP      .

----------


## RU2FB

?

----------


## RN3KK

3   hex   Asm  ?

----------


## uu0jr

> ...  3   hex   Asm  ?


    "" 
       ,

----------


## ua3djg

( 1,8  2,3 )     IMD3    3     .    .7   .LSB   SDR ,    50     .  3   IMD3  38   =5   35   =10.       .     29   /=4/150    24   /=5/170.     .     14...15    3,  ""    10    ! ,-  "" IMD       ..   ,      ,  IMD3   4...5 ...

----------


## Adagumer

> .     .


     ?           .

----------

Adagumer

----------


## RN3KK

-       :Wink:

----------

,      KX3-2M Module FAQ  http://www.elecraft.com/manual/KX3-2M%20FAQ.htm
   2       .
 ! :Smile:

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

,  MCU 1.68.
    ,   KXPA100 Adapter Cable,
  :
Firmware: Your KX3 must be equipped with firmware level 1.74 or later. To check the firmware level,
turn your KX3 on and hold MENU. Turn the OFS knob to FW REVS and read the firmware level on the
upper part of the K3 LCD. If needed, update your firmware as described in your KX3 Owners Manual.
------------
  ?        1.68.

http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/KX3_software.htm

     ?
--------

73.

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------

*KX3 Beta Test Firmware Instructions*  http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/kx3_beta...structions.htm
 : 
NOTE: On some computers, it may take some time for a directory of the beta files to appear.  If you do not see the correct files, press 'refresh' on your browser to reload the page.

,    *KX3 Software Page*       .

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## RN3KK

CQ WW.       ,    .   ,     .   -......

----------


## UT4UHG

> ... 3


   3  3 ( ...)?

----------


## RA4DF

3     .    3     w

----------

UT4UHG

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## RA4DF

> 3    3-, 3    .
>    ,    ,   SunSDR2,   ,             .
>      2, 1, 3, 3,     3,          3,   -,       .
>       CQ WW CW  SunSDR2   .
>  3    ,      .
> 
> PS  3   ,  , 100     .


   .    3.           .      3       .    ,  SunSDR2.

----------

*Oleg Russkikh*,   MCU1.79 -     :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------

> 


 ESSB     MCU1.68,   . 
  SSB    .    CMP 
    KXPA100

----------


## RA4DF

> MCU1.79 DSP1.27


 1.79  . N/A ,    ?

----------

> ?


   TX ESSB   PRE   ON   OFF - ESSB    SSB    CMP -  ,  ,      CMP.



> "TBD"   NOR

----------

RA4DF

----------


## RA4DF

> .    CQ WW    .


       WW .

----------


## UR5LAM

,   WW   .
  DX-,   1UP (     2*Pitch)   -    ,   DX-   - -    ,  ""  ::::      DX.
  WW       .

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> .    CQ WW    .


      ,UNFF.
   . -(dxcc, iota ,rrc).   TS-590.   , ,    .
    ,  . .  .
73.

----------


## Amir

!
     !
   ""   .
     .
     .
  .
      "" 3.
 ,    ,   ,    .      .
       .       10.0 .
     NiMH ?   8.8 .
,  DX- IC-7700 + OM3500A .
3  -.    ?
73!     , !

----------


## uv5eml

Amir.    ,  Ic-703         2      .

----------


## UR5LAM

PS -

----------


## Adagumer

> 


,    .

----------


## ua3djg

... "  "..   , -   2-        .      60...70 !....        220 QSO  RUSSIAN DX TEST  3   10  OUT,     (     )   ,    ,    (  2  5       -    ).  3             ,   . ... 105 IMD3  3    ? ...RN3KK,  ,   ,    ,       ...73 !

----------

RA4DF, UR5LAM

----------


## Adagumer

?

----------

Adagumer

----------


## Adagumer

3     ?

----------

Adagumer

----------


## RD3ARU

VP5/W5CW 599,      21.040 UP.   21.041,5 ,  1,5.  RIT   1500.            "" - UP PSE.   2, .     ,     !  :Shocked:     ,   .  MFJ1621 5w.     - CO8LY.   CO6... 
 C 3       QRP.  CQWW ,       ,    .        . ,   .      .    preamp  -10  .  ,    S-  7 ,    2-3  .   . QRM ,    .    .    .
tu UR5LAM: ,   KX3  CQWW?    SunSDR2 ,     FLEX1500 .    latency   CW?
73 tu all!

----------


## RN3KK

> .


   (   )
     , ...

----------


## km6z

KXPA100.     50.      .     .    KX3   ARRL 10m       2-   .
 73, !

----------

Adagumer

----------


## RA4DF

.      .   :(

----------


## Adagumer

> Elecraft KX3 Utility


-    .

----------

, kcomm !
        N1MM...       CW :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> ,      .    ,        ! 
> !


------------
  :
http://www.radioarena.ru/category_17.html
   icom,kenwood, KX3 -      .
  :
http://www.radioarena.ru/category_18.html -    3,
 .  CAT.
---------
73.

----------

Adagumer

----------



----------


## km6z

To  
 .    10-    FT1000D.      .       , KXPA100     .  CW, 532    95.       FT1000D.
To Maxim
   2. 15,   Colorado river 10.      ,  .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=22501&page=3
 73, !

----------

> CW


   CW,   KX3.
 -                  InvVee  14        48% :Sad:  ( RG313  40 ,    3).    ()  DX. 64 QSO  4 ..     ,    - 2-3   PRE.
       UT7QF,  QRP         G5RV.       ,      :Smile:        -  3   18 DX- :Sad: .    :  82 QSO.

----------


## UT5NM

UT7QF " - G5RV",        :Crazy: .
RI-RG 313    ,   .         (        :::: ).     RG-213.              50% ,     !     : http://www.imc.org.ua/index3.php?a=calcs1
      "InvVee  14 ",       ,     =3.      ,     QRP  ,       :::: .  
,   ,      .           .

----------

RD3ARU

----------

> ,


*UT5NM*,   ,   ... :Rolling Eyes: 
-  RG-213. , .
   :
     28,050   -520 - R=151 X=21,2
 APAK-EL TM       40       R=270 X= -62,2 .       52%,    - 48%
,      XP,    W7,  ,   , .
   -     .



> UT7QF


        200  TS-950SDX
 24  CW        .     (   ,    :Sad: )      8,        BPSK125 (   7 ).   8   ,         .
   ,   7     30    3030 ,    .   ANT     20 .

----------


## Serg

> 8


   !

----------

RD3ARU

----------

ARRL 10...
        ,   ,  -      - ,     -  ,   - .
      ,          .  TX   ,   RX   -     30  ,     ...
      RX,  TX    .  ,         . 
   - .   -         HS.    ...
    ,      .
QRP -   :Smile:         ...
 :Smile: 

*Serg,*   8  -    ,      0  8               ,        (, )    )) -     -         8 .

----------

/           / (/)  .
RN3KK  ,      .      .    -  1,7  2,8  .

----------

Serg

----------

PBT SSB  PRE  FL2 2.9K

----------

Adagumer

----------

2,4     DSP1.22
  DSP1.23    .
 :Rolling Eyes: 

When FL2 is selected (3 kHz filter), the KX3 uses Weaver SSB demodulation, which introduces a narrow 1.5 kHz notch into the receive passband as part of the DSP algorithm

----------

QRP setup-      .
, -    ...
 -   ,       .     G5RV       .
         ..  .        28    .
..       :Super:  :Smile: 

   MMVARI    ,       ""   DSP  notch.     1,5          2,8       150 .   SHIFT      notch  ""    .
     -   .

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> KXPA100.     50.      .     .    KX3   ARRL 10m       2-   .
>  73, !


------------------
     ?   ,   ?
     .
!
73.

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## UT5UPJ

-3,       ?        UR5EQF   ?

----------

> ,   .


 . ,  ,         .            .     -    .    -   .      CO8ZZ,     -  ..        5 .
    257   4,5   ...

----------


## Adagumer

**,         1179

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------

> 


N1MM  www.n1mm.com

----------

Adagumer

----------

RA4DF

----------


## Toly

to RA4DF
     , .      , 6  (  )
http://www.foldingantennas.  com/

----------

RA4DF

----------


## RN3KK

,   KX3 . ...

----------


## km6z

,   .   ,  
 F1 Cq,{CATA1ASC KY cqtest * *;}F2 Snt,{CATA1ASC KY 5nn # ;}
F3 Tu,{CATA1ASC KY tu ;}
F4 Call,{CATA1ASC KY * ;}
F5 His Call,{CATA1ASC KY {call} ;}
F6 Repeat,{CATA1ASC KY {SENTRSTCUT} {EXCH} {EXCH};}

  ,    ,     .   USB/COM ..  tx, rx. ,     Run     ,   F3       .  ,      n1mm  Dell work station,    Parallels Desktop  Boot Camp.  ,      Dell.    USB,    CW keyer, E-MU 0204,    micro KEYER 2R+,     .        , USB  COM    ,    .
73, !

----------

,  .
  RUN      TX   F3    CW sending    .
  USB     .   ASUS eee PC.
        TX FSK  PSK -  ! 
 -  ESC  TX  ... -       -  . -        TX.
    -       PTT via...   COM  - ..  VOX.
,   !

----------



----------


## ramer31

?




> ,   KX3 . ...


      ?

----------

> ESC


 !  ESC  .         .
    !
---!!!

----------

KM6Z, 
         .       cqham,   ...
     .    DIGI -         ( W7,  ),     Change CW/SSB/Digital Function Key Definitions    .
   - PSK     REV DATA.       PSK,       REV   .
       F2,  F3         RTTY(FSK),   PSK.
    DIGI  .
 ,          .
,     ,       CAT  N1MM :Rolling Eyes: .
!
73!

----------


## UT5UPJ

,         3,   . 
    USB    ""     .       Elecraft K2  K3.

----------


## UT5UPJ

,  ,   .     ,   : 

 *UT5UPJ*  
 				  -3,        ?         UR5EQF   ?

 			 		 	 ------------
"     ,   .   USB ,   ."

  USB  ,  ,  .      3  ,  2  3.

----------


## LZ1VB

*km6z,* ,    N1MM KY-    ({exch}  #)?

----------

LZ1VB

----------

*LZ1VB*,      ,  . ,    ini   .  ,  .
  - UKRCUPLP  9A
              .            Sent Exchange   [ZP( ) #]            KY     N1MM .
      -   ,     ,   Sent  Exchange    - 001  01.

----------

LZ1VB

----------



----------


## km6z

n1mm, NaP3, skimmer.  ,  .         Windows 8.1.     microsoft,   *****.    Boot camp,  Parallels LpBridge   .

----------



----------


## UA6AP

!


  (UA2FM)    CQHAM.RU        KX3 Quick Reference Guide   . 
http://www.cqham.ru/sch.htm#Elecraft 
( KX3reference2_rus.pd  f).

----------

Adagumer, UT4UHG

----------


## km6z

.     .     ,    ,     ATU TUNE.  102. 
73,, !

----------

RA4DF

----------

km6z, Oleg Russkikh, RA4DF, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## Adagumer

PSK31.
   DATA  PSK D   
USB ,   "KX3 Utility"  Terminal.
    14.073 ,   - .
  CWT,     . 
      .     ?

----------

Adagumer

----------


## RA4DF

http://shop.pignology.net/Piglet_p_26.html
  ?    CW?

----------

RA4DF

----------


## RA4DF

.  .   .       :Smile:  .
    ,       .  ,

----------

RA4DF

----------


## RD3ARU

.    12,6     PRO SET K2.  , .   13.8  .     ?  .  ,     KX3.   .   VOX  .

----------


## ua2fm

*   KX3 ( C2  13  2013 )*   ,    !

          KX3.     ua2fm<at>mail.ru

      !

73  UA2FM/6

----------

Oleg Russkikh, UR5LAM

----------


## RD3ARU

.   HEIL.      N1MM  KY .  .   ESC,     ,   .     ?     :
F2 nr,{CATA1ASC KY {SENTRSTCUT} {Exch};}.

----------


## km6z

5NN,    - ESC.  ,         .      NAQP. KX3 + KXPA100, 10-40  Buddipole  , 80  -  12  + 4    45   .  10  - 561 .       "vlad ca" n1mm     110-120     176.       ,    MFJ926             skimmer,      30   41   31   80 .         .  KX3        FT1000D.,   ,   .            .     .

----------

.

        :
        (-)
    .    S9+30 (pitch 550 )   7010     1100  ( 7008,9 ,      50 )   S1 (  ).   7008,85      S4 (     +/- 50   7009,9 ). (     7008,85 )   NOTCH    440        S3, .  1 .
   8          S2.
                   S0.
                       . ..              .
      8      .
-         .                   .

----------

.  ...
                 ,     .
           " "  "  ".
    ,          :Rolling Eyes: 
       ?

----------


## km6z

,    .        (pending).
73, !

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## RA4DF

> .   :    KXPACBL.
>      pay pal(    ,   )    :
> *sales@elecraft.com*
>       "" hi!
> -------
> 73/


   .    .    144  3  :Smile:

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## bhope

-     .




  .   .

----------


## bhope

> ?




www.dx-wire.de www.foldingantenna.com

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> .  ?


----------
 .
  ?   9  KXPACBL ,   3.5  .
      (PTT)  ?  ,    CW .  ,
  vox.       ?
----------
       ,         ACC2  3,    .  - (ACC2)      .
73.

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## RV9CX

> 100 .        . .


      33  )

----------


## bhope

> 33  )




 ,      .  ,       .       .   ,  ,    , .  - .        :Smile: .

----------

RV9CX

----------


## rm4hq

-        ? 
     ?

----------


## RK9AT

.     144.  .  ,          ?   14 .  FM .

----------


## RK9AT

.    .     ?

----------


## Maxim

,  .   .

160 - 6 meter ham bands; general coverage *receive* from 1.5 - 32.0 MHz (also covers 0.31 - 1.5 MHz with reduced sensitivity)

----------

TX,  7208 -  1
10165 -  1, 24998 -  1,   25005  BND END.

----------


## RK9AT

To KM6Z:
 .  .     ,  BND END.      ?

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## Maxim

RK9AT

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

.
 # 1745
----------
73.

----------

,       (  ) - .52 .
        28  50 ? (   50   ).

----------


## km6z

to RK9AT
  ,        ,      .       KX3 support Elecraft.                (  ..).               ,    .     K3   7.5-9.0 ..    .       . ,    ,    .
73, !

----------


## LZ1VB

.        .     ,        27 M  5.   ,       .         .      -   .    ,        MARS   .

----------

nostromo

----------

Kostoprav

----------


## Jozef55

.
      -

   ? PRE ON  PRE OFF.

    .

----------


## Jozef55

2 .
          .
.

----------


## R2ADC

,      KX3:

1)   SARK-110.  - 360 USD,   ()



   ,    ( iPhone)    .

2)   () SPS-30DM,  22-24 .     KXPA100 (     KX3  Yahoo).  160 USD,    ()



 ,  .

3) LifePo4  Zippy Flightmax  8.4 .  82 USD,   ()



, ,    10   KX3.  -  ,    .

4)      .    IMAX B6-AC,  40 USD,   ()



 ,     .

5)      -     13.8,      10   12 .    DC-DC  10-12    - 13.8   ,  10 :



 32 USD,    ()

----------

RT8T

----------


## Amir

,   !
73!

----------

RT8T

----------


## RV9CX

> )


   .     . , ,    -   .   ""..

----------


## R2ADC

> .


         ,  ..     .

----------


## R2ADC

> -    ,


  , SARK-110      -,          KX3.

----------


## R2ADC

*RA3WDK* 

    -  KX3   ,   -  .    .        ?

----------

> (  )     144  155 .


   -   ""     27    21     :Super:  :Razz:  :Rolling Eyes: ! 
  - !   21    144     147.999.999 , ..      24.999.999 .  :Sad:    24     .
  ! :Super:

----------


## R2ADC

> 10  5 ( ,  ).   ? !


   .   LifePo4S,  10    ,  .   12      13.8.

   Elecraft     . 

Hi,
This is an early notice for everyone that we will be increasing prices slightly on our radios and other products before the end of  next month (April).  As always, any orders placed before that point will be honored at today's pricing.

Please resist the urge to ask our sales or support staff for more specifics on what prices are changing and the exact date for the changes, as they do not have any additional information. We are still reviewing our complete product line to determine where we need to change pricing, so I can't be more specific on which specific products will increase in price, or by how much. (We've been absorbing a lot of supplier cost increases over the past two years.)

As always, we strive to keep these changes as small as possible, and to absorb cost increases where ever possible.

73,
Eric
elecraft.com

----------


## alexei_

*R2ADC*  *km6z*,  .   ,      .     ,   10,8.       .

     ,       KX3-2M?

----------


## alexei_

,  .

----------


## uu0jr

.

----------

> , .          errata-.


 .    YAHOO     14 . 
,    .     KX3-2M,        .

----------


## Amir

!
........      ,        3.
       3.   .        .
        ,   .
       .
73!

----------

RA4DF

----------


## RA4DF

> ,   http://ehamstore.net/wp-content/uplo...et-rev-B1a.pdf


   ,       ?
 .

----------


## km6z

,     ?

----------

km6z

----------


## R2ADC

..       ..  (  )  **   .

        ipad (  JT65   ),      iphone.

----------


## R2ADC

KXPA100.        KX3.     -  KX3    ,        (   5 ).    ,      3    .

----------

RA4DF

----------


## UT4UHG

> ...KXPA100.        KX3


    ?     :Sad: ... ,    3   - , ,  ...      , ...  -...,      ,  ,      -  . ,    IC-7100?  ,  ,   (  ). -    3   :Smile: ... 73!

----------


## UT4UHG

> KX3   ?


     .  -  -      .      . 73!

----------

> -


  -  .    -   .
 ,    ,    PX3 .
 KX3-2M,     .
   SPDX  QRP.     :Smile: ,  204 QSO ,       100  ... ,  .

----------

http://www.elecraft.com/manual/KX3-2M%20FAQ.htm    ,  
*Q:  Can the KX3-2M module be installed along with other internal KX3 options, such as the ATU?*
 A:  Yes. The module is about the size of a credit card and only about 1/8 (4 mm) thick. It fits on top of the KXAT3 ATU module, and does not displace any of the other internal options.
   ,  ,      ATU.
 ,         ,      ,   :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## RK9AT

,  .        ,     .       TS-2000. 
-3     .  ,   .     .         .    http://ha1ya.config.hu/htmkepek/me2t_protransverters  pec.htm
  ""    ,   -3    .   ""       144, 432, 1296. ,   ,     FT -1000 mp,     .   . ,      .

----------


## ..

.
    ..  3. 
 3     ,   CW   ,  3  . 
 ,      ,    S-7     .
, ,    ,  -      .
  QRP    ,         300$  ,  ,       ,     .    QRP-     ,      .
       ,     ...
 ,        .
 ,  3 ,     ,   QRP,    ,    ...

----------

Amir, R6YY, UT4UHG

----------


## RA4DF

[QUOTE=..;
 ,  3 ,     ,   QRP,    ,    ...[/QUOTE]
  . 
       .         200 .           :Smile:           (    ) .      2-   .  ,            .    ,       ,      .    ,    .      .

----------

R2ADC, RN3ANT

----------


## R2ADC

-      .    ,     ? (     -  ,    ,     ).

----------


## RN3KK

KX3   ,   .       . .          .   !       3-     .    .    55-60     ..      144  432    59+30+40.

----------


## R2ADC

> ,


   ,   ?

----------


## R2ADC

,    .   .

----------

UI8-189124

----------

> .     , -,  .    .    3 ,  .


  ""   . .
          ,     (   ,    )            .   ,              (     ).
,              ,           TX SSB.
,   KX3   ,        ,      , , , .        . .

----------

km6z, Oleg Russkikh

----------


## RN3KK

> , ,    ,  -      .


    ,     !

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,     PRE.


 **         DX,    up1.

     ,     UA9CDC,      ,   .. 
, ,    , -     :
"      3,     ,    ".
      3:

----------


## R2ADC

,    ).

16     2    3.       3.     16 .

           40  .     .    ,     ,      ,     .

    -        ?

----------


## RN3KK

.       :Neutral:

----------

> ,       59


            .   ,  ,   -   :Razz:  ,   DX.        BPSK125 200       30    (  ) , - 9 .
  0   . ,                 ""  :Rolling Eyes: .
        ,    Yahoo ,      -   - - .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   Elecraft,         4   2  -        130  (     ),    .

----------


## RN3GP

,  , -      KX-3  20 ,        ,   , ,    ,   .         KX-3, - .

----------

R2ADC

----------


## RN3GP

,   QRP - ,         KX-3

----------

RA4DF

----------

""   CW .         .  ,   .
   . 
,                 ( )     2       . 
 ,    (           ),       . 
                     ,          5     2  ( )              .         .      , ,         .  -     .
      . 
         -  .

----------


## RN3KK

- 150 .     200 ()

----------


## RN3KK

1 :  (    )

----------

Serg

----------


## bhope

> ""   CW .         .  ,   .
>    . 
> ,                 ( )     2       . 
>  ,    (           ),       . 
>                      ,          5     2  ( )              .         .      , ,         .  -     .
>       . 
>          -  .


              ...
 ,   .            .  .

MacBook Air c Win7  Parallels,  TR4W ,  CAT CW  PTT    USB-COM, KX3, KXPA100, LIFePo4  24 \ 13,8   - Hex Beam 6 ,  (www.foldingantennas.  com),  10  Spider Beam.  - Mastrant 3,    -400      (http://shop.mastrant.com/ropes/mastr...D03100%5D.html)
    -  22      .   (  )  40-50 



       6 .   ,   ,   .    - 2 .      10-12 .   .
,    iPhone,    .

----------

Oleg Russkikh, R2ADC

----------

> ...


         , .   .
  - ?  (?)       (,  )    .          ,   .     .

----------


## R2ADC

> LIFePo4  24 \ 13,8


,  )   ?  .

       ?    ,       :(

  -      spiderbeam  (? ?) ?   ?

----------

WPX ?
   QRP  G5RV   501 QSO.   "" QRP - 499 :Smile:   ,   7 ,      ,   :Embarassed: .    K.  K    QRP,  ,  :Shocked: .   JA   7      -  ...
    S-match,      28             BL2.  ,         ...   .
   - QRP     ...
     -             7  ,          .    ...    .     QSO  QRM .
,    PX3   .

----------

Canaris,

----------

-  .    .    MFJ.      11-12.     - - -  InvVee

----------


## ua3djg

,        (  ) : 1.    , -      ,     " "  . 2.   ( 250  ),   QRP     ....             ...           " "      ,     .    ,   ...

----------


## ua3djg

TS590#3        Rx  2, 3, TS590S.   - wellcome !...

----------


## km6z

UR3QM,  .
      cqwpx,       .  ,          . 40   buddipole ,   5         ,   7050 .    15 ,  ,    300   buddipole TRSB II    .    40          .      .   (500 )   6           1  .      600.       -     KXPA100,  50     cq   32 .      , NaP3,  EMU 0204, MacBook  Pro 17, N1MM.   : 7-106, 14-266, 21-204, 28-35.   614 ,  352 , 462824 , 64 .          ,    .          100, 200, 300  ..,   50, 150, 250  ..   .    8 , ..    .                NB     NR,    .    ( )   4-    Comet H-422        10-    Spiderbeam,  Buddipole   Subaru.    BL2    .        100   ,   TRSB II    .
73, !

----------



----------

km6z

----------

> UR3QM,  .


!
     QSO ,     (    :Smile: ), ,    -,   :Smile:   ..
      10    -   15  (  G5RV)      - 10   5 .               ,   ,   :Smile: .  -    -       DC  (    ).
  10  RG58        LDG Z11Pro (       ).  1  20  10    (1,6 - 1,4 - - ) -    ,      .          G5RV.

----------


## bhope

> to km6z
> Comet H-422 
>  ,  .  2


,        http://www.mfjenterprises.com/Produc...uctid=MFJ-2289
 KX3     ...

----------


## RA4DF

> ,        http://www.mfjenterprises.com/Produc...uctid=MFJ-2289
>  KX3     ...


 MFJ   ,   .       . 
 Comet      .    .    40 ,     .   ,   .  ,  .  3      .    .     ( 10  )    .

----------

> 10


         S-match-  28 .     .     ,         .
            .
      .       (   SLA 7 /).        :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## R2ADC

> 2  
> http://www.elecraft.com/elecraft_shipping_status.htm


   ,     )).      PX3,     -.

----------


## km6z

.   . Comet CBL-2500.

----------

Canaris, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

Canaris, yl2gl

----------

BL2       .
          7 ,   BL2     c 5   6,2   28,6 .     . 
-    1:1,   1:1   .        0,5 ,   BL2   10 ( ).

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

EW6X

----------


## alexei_

11    ""  kx3 - "MCU 2.12 / DSP 1.30, 7-11-2014"

----------


## R9MAB

:
   ,        MARS   .   Elecraft  ,       .
      . 
, ,             ?

----------

http://www.dsprelated.com/showarticle/176.php  : We'll leave the "Weaver method" of SSB demodulation, itself a form of quadrature processing, as a topic for another blog

  , ,    "Weaver method" of SSB demodulation.

----------


## km6z

1.5 .  ?

----------


## km6z

1.5  ?

----------


## R2ADC

2 .    ?)

----------


## R2ADC

> " "    15        .


  Elecraft KX3  yahoo.

----------

> RTTY   hex 04, .. <04>  ;     space  <04>.  KY Code   " " Quickly terminates transmission.     4-   RX.
> {CATA1ASC KY * * <04>;}


   USB-COM ,      KY .     W7   NL+,   .
    KY    digi   FSK-D   PSK-D.  MMVARI.
      -     {CATA1ASC KY <04>;}, ,    <04>    ,         ,     .       <04>       c  ,      ,         .
  " "         AFSK  -. 
( NL+  Windows XP        .    XP "" )

----------


## ua3djg

.    .      = 8.

----------

alexei_

----------


## alexei_

> = 8.


, !   = 8,    .

----------


## RA4DF

.    2    3.  ,

----------


## R2ADC

> !
>   ,                y 3f.
>  ,
> .
> ra3axe


,       ,      2        )).          ,   c --    ,   (    )          ( ,  .             ( ,       6 ?),    .

----------

dual RX  RX SHIFT=8
http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/KX3_software.htm

----------

> 1)              ?   TR4W  ,       .
> 2)    ^D         TR4W.   -  ?


,    N1MM+ -      "{HIS}".          -        "" .
 "KY"    -    "<04>"   digi.   ,       (   F12),      KY -  -           .
  -   KY  NL+  digi  CW -  .
  -  RUN,  - S&P. 
    N1MM   digi MMVARI        ,   ,  , KY  -        24- .   -  .      N1MM.    CW .
 FunctionKeyMessages    CW  digi   KY ,    "" .

----------


## un7edg

PX3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0YkwpLFjdM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tVFCjRB_M0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ965sxGkdM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfit82ioTJg

----------


## km6z

?

----------

Kostoprav

----------

,        ,          . 
  -          -      , ,       .
  -            ,     .   -     .

----------


## yl2gl

,           ,     25 ,   .           ,   ICOM,    - .... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

yl2gl

----------


## Kostoprav

!
       3   .
    ?
  .
,        ,      
      .
   - ?
 ,

----------


## R2ADC

2  (          ).    Diamond A144S5 (5  ,   -  ).   (3 , FM)       .   -  35 .

,   Px3  (         ,         ).  ,    .

----------


## RA4DF

> *RA4DF*,  !
> ,       3      .
>  .
>  .


 Griffin  
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qUHbPZztkiY 48  .   ,   . 
    px3

----------


## ua3ycc

:
www.sherweng.com/table.html
       V?
"At 1 kHz performance is opposite sideband rejection limited"

----------

ua3ycc

----------


## rx9cim

,  sdr     (  ).

----------

km6z, RA4DF

----------

Lp-Bridge...    .    PX3   .
   Eee PC  NaP3  .   HDSDR

          QTH...

----------

, !
  Afreet      .
   ...  ,      .
 :Smile:   :Rolling Eyes: 
73!

----------


## un7edg

,        ? ,     ?

----------

un7edg

----------

MCU  DSP  ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/KX3/firmware/archive/     KX3 Utility.
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/KX3/firmware/beta/,   
  (  http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/kx3_beta...structions.htm  )

----------

un7edg

----------


## yl2gl

> 15      .


,       ?  ?

----------


## RA4DF

> :     3?         ?


  ,    .     .    .

----------


## un7edg

! ,      ,    ,     :    ,     ,    .     ,   10 ,       - , , ,    100 .     .     ,   ,    ,          .       (     )     FT-817, 840, 857, 897; IC-703+, 7000;  KX3       .         3  IC-703+     5   .       .

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## un7edg

> IC703  ,  ,


 , ,       ,     ,    .      ,     .

----------

RN3GP

----------

RN3GP

----------


## un7edg

,            X3?       (      ?     ?)      ,

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    ,   .
*un7edg*
  .
http://qrp.ru/forum/10-%D0%9F%D1%80%...-KX3?start=130

----------

http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/kx3_app_notes.htm    ,  ,    http://www.elecraft.com/manual/RX%20...0null%20A8.pdf
  , , ,            8    26   .
  -       http://www.elecraft.com/manual/KX3%2...20rev%20A9.pdf
  XG3  http://www.elecraft.com/XG3/xg3.htm       -      KX3,    -     (       ).    XG3 Utility.

----------

un7edg

----------

> , , ,           8    26   .


 - .       16 
  -,

----------

Oleg Russkikh, RA4DF

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

:1. KX3Mate - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....kx3mate&hl=ru
   , log         log   .

73.

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

!       USB    .  ,     (USB).      1.  .    .  .      ,    log           .  ,   .  ,    ,     .

73.

----------

alexei_

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> , !  ,        ..     !   (  4.1.0,   )      ?
>        ,      !


      play market.    .  
   .
73.

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> , ..     ..




!       ,     ( )  .
73.

----------

alexei_

----------


## Jozef55

ACC1       .(  )


    ?

----------


## un7edg



----------


## un7edg

,        .      ,      .       .

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

.   .   ,   .     . :Smile: 
73.

----------

RW6AIG

----------


## un7edg

, , ,       ,  ::::        ,

----------


## RW6AIG

,    upgrade   KX3 - *KX3HSMDKT*?

----------


## rc0lad

,         ?

----------


## un7edg

,      ,     ,   10  -   USPS EXPRESS MAIL.     - Priority Mail International    10-15 ,       18-20.

----------

> 


!  ...    .     , ..    .  ,       -.  -857 .  ?  (  ).   -2  -3  . ?       . ?       (-2000 ),   ,   . ,     . 
            "  ".  ...    -3,     -2.           . , 1N      .   -3.    .  . .   ....     ,    .  .    ,    .

----------

ua3djg

----------

,       .     ,     .  .             .   , ..        .

,       .     ,     .  .             .   , ..        . 



> .


?      . ? ?   QRP?  ?   , ?
.   -2.  .  ...    ?  ,   , ,      . ,     ,  .          .    ?  .     ,      .     ,   ,       ?   -3   .     .  .   ,      .

----------

.  .        .     ?
   . 2000, -2, 857.       .    .       .   .

----------

,    ,   -2, -3.    .      ,   ?
    .    14 ()     .  ,     ?   ,  .    .      .
       ...    ?  .    ...    ?
  14130.  ,  . ?

----------

.    . ,    ! ,  .     ,   .      ,   ,        :Smile: 
     ...   7 ,    .  ( ) 14  !
    857 .      . .. 99%  .   ...    :Smile:

----------


## un7edg

.  857 ,     ,          ? 817- ,   3,          .    ,     2000-        .     ,    ,             .

----------

Amir, RN3ANT

----------


## un7edg

,    :     ,      , , ,          .        .   :     ,            .      7000,    ,     7000    ?  :  ,  ,    ,       * ,*        .          ,    ,    ,        ,     3

----------

> ?


KX3 #1407.   ,   -  ...
    QRP  LOW,   exp  DX,          -          // C     12   ,     /.
  -     ...
** , ,   . ,     .   ,    -   ,      -      :Razz: .

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## Toly

to R3DL.
       .

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## bill

> ,       .     ,     .  .             .   , ..        .


   ,    ,         !

----------

rz3rz

----------


## uu0jr

> ,       3   .


  ""  3  "".     kx3,   2n7002,     "".
    100      .      12  24

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> ,  UN7EDG!
>   ?    ?
> 73!


   .      ,  ,     .    ?      ,            .  35   .    ,  ,      .
73.

----------

e

----------

> .        .


       .            .



> ,        ,     .


 .              .  -2    !  .           .   ... .   .

----------


## Kostoprav

ua3djg   .
.

----------

un7edg

----------


## km6z

2 R2ADC 
.   -  -> ->     .   19 "".
73, !

----------

R2ADC

----------

...          . ,  ,     . 
   ...
http://www.elecraft.com/manual/E7401...ata%20G5-1.pdf

----------

> ...


         (    0,5      )   .
         CW 5   28     PS  TX  14,0  13,8   PAI  33   50   1 .  60  -    5 ,  63 -  7   c 720   " "      ...
          ,        .
         ,   ,        ,     - . 
http://www.elecraft.com/manual/E7401...ata%20G5-1.pdf  -   - ...
  , -   JARTS RTTY 8-9   28       CQ -     .
6  CQ - 4      53  28  AFSK 5

----------

N1MM, Lp-Bridge  USB-COM .    FTDI-, .. KY-   CW ESM       MMVARI  digi.
   HDD,  ""    NaP3   . Lp-Bridge    N1MM  SDR   -  "" .
,  , Lp-Bridge   "" CW  -            RTS-DTR   CW.
 :Smile: .         .
   -   Lp-Bridge(LPB2   Yaesu  Kenwood)      USB-COM    CW c   COM-  .      ""    CAT     CW.       . 
             -  ?      .

----------

> ....


,    ,  *KAT2 Automatic Antenna Tuner -*         (?)

----------


## RN3KK

> ,    ,  *KAT2 Automatic Antenna Tuner -*         (?)


       ?    ,      .         .   .       3,      ,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,     2  ,         .        ...


  ,

----------



----------

*Amir*,      . ,    #1509   UN7EDG  ,      .   -       .    ...
         .
,   .

----------

Amir, RA4DF

----------


## R2ADC

> (  0.5 ). ,   ?


 ,          6  10   )))

----------

> 


 , ,       CW 5    28          .       #1509     #1512, ,  ,      .
,             .        ,   5  CW.
     .

----------


## km6z

.     .  ,      .       .  ,   , 70 -80 qso    .         . 
 28 ,  5.         FLUKE 87 V.           .   19.6,  18  31.4 .  ,      .    . 
  .       ,       . ,                ,   .  , c     ,  .  ,     .
73, !

----------

Oleg Russkikh, rc0lad,

----------

> Lp-Bridge


     ""   I/Q...  N1MM   ""  .   Lp-Dridge     SDR          ...
  W7  ,  XP -  .

----------


## km6z

33. Make sure nothing is connected to the KX3's BNC antenna jack.

----------


## km6z

. Connected - .

----------


## km6z

LPF    ?
   KX3.      .  ,        .
73, !

----------


## km6z

Elecrft.    ,    32  33.           , . .  .            .  bias,     . 
73, !

----------


## km6z

,    ?

----------


## km6z

.  0176.  .
  .    cqham.ru. ,    KX3.
73, !

----------


## ua3djg

KM6Z,   , - ,     .       ,   ...    -  ...73 !

----------


## Kostoprav

!
     3     NaP3.    .
   3          NaP3    9.     .      .  HDSDR  .
 .
 ,
.

----------


## Kostoprav

,   NaP3.

----------


## un7edg

+8     ?

----------


## ua3djg

3   - 12   ""-LW    20,     ( 3-  )  .   ""  207 QSO.  -   LW        :1:4 / 1:9  1:16  .  - 2 .   (   3  3,5...28  )     1:16.    .  3. ,  .      3,5 .   QSO,   - RV9CX.  "", ,   CQ (   CW )  28 , - 3    5 . ,  .  .        ,        ,   -      ?   , ..        3.        ...hi...

----------

Amir

----------

Amir

----------


## un7edg

,       .      .   .     .

----------


## ua3djg

3  4040     3.     .     (     ,   ).  ""    10-  5        .  . 28   2.15. (  1,5 ).  . 14 - 7,5. (  5.).  ,  .  PA.I     25  60. ( 60.     ,      5 ).        , ,    ,   .   ,    3   1 ( . ""  2,   3 ),      , ..   . , un7egd,       .      3  50,   = 10  28   .         5? ,  ...

----------

> 3  4040     3.


,      :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1089277
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1093195
 SSB    15,   63.
      50 ( ) -      (ALC  ),          8

----------


## ua3djg

.        ( key down ) KX3,    1509,       ( h~15 )  -31,      .  , -  .     60.    3...4  !     "", WA4PSC,     ( www.proaudioeng.com )     3,   , -   .       .   ,   ....
YL2GL, ,      3.   -      ?   -6 /-60   ?     ?...     TS590        2 / 3  TS590.        -90...

----------


## ua3djg

YL2GL, ,         3.     SHIFT=nor ( =0 )  SHIFT=8,0 (  =8,0 ).  SSB      ,    CW  .    .      ,    3 : 2,4, 0,5  0,3.    (    )     :
14, USB, 2,4 ( LO= 0,25, HI= 2,65 ), AGC OFF :
-6 / -60db     2,44 / 2,68         = 1,1
14, CW,  0,5 ( SHIFT=nor ) :
-6 / -60db       456 / 758            = 1,66
14, CW,   0,5 ( SHIFT=8,0 ) :
-6 / -60db        529 /767            = 1,45
14, CW,  0,3 ( SHIFT=nor ) :
-6 / -60db        312 / 572            = 1,83
14, CW,    0,3 ( SHIFT=8,0 ) :
-6 /-60db          343 / 577            = 1,68
...      ,    CW  =8,0 .   !      .... ,     IC-7600,     ,     .    ! 73 !

----------

Amir, yl2gl

----------


## Amir

,      .
    TS-480SAT.    FT-857D. ,  3  .  .   600S     ,    ""   .

----------


## .

OK,  ..

----------


## rc0lad

.
  :    ,      (MH3),   ,   .  ,     ,   .      -  .   MIC BIAS   ON...
           ,       ?

http://www.elecraft.com/manual/KX3Sc...ramDec2012.pdf  5 

    ,       ...

----------

> MIC BIAS   ON...


   MIC BTN   "Ptt".  -   ... ( ACC2 IO   LO=Ptt)

----------


## rc0lad

,  ,     ,        ...      ,  .

----------

RN3GP, UA8U

----------

rc0lad, UY9IL

----------


## Kostoprav

!
    .
  RM KL 400,   ssb.                .   .
-         ACC2  3,  .  - , .
  ,          ACC2    .   .
 .
 ,
.
RA3AHE
8 915 151 3553

----------


## Kostoprav

!
 .
  .
   ,
.
RA3AHE

----------

> .


 ,          - 30 , 100 . !

----------

Oleg Russkikh

----------


## .

.      , "   KXUSB   KX3".

----------


## .

-  ..   ,     2,5     KX3  "RX I/Q"     USB ..?

----------


## .

,   : "  ,     2,5     KX3 "RX I/Q"    USB ..?".       PowerSDR  FT2000  Edirol FA-66.       .         .         KX3. 
   ,     ,     .   ,     . .

73! . UT0IW.

----------


## ua3djg

...  12     13 ... 15,    10-.

----------

Amir, ua3djg

----------

KX3 Utility  Windows.        -  . ,     MCU2.38DSP1.37 ,          KX3 Utility,  .    .   Windows     http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/KX3_software.htm
, -   KX2.

----------


## ua3djg

,  !...,    ,       " "     12- ...      - ...., ,   3   ( -       /. ),       .   ,       ,     3 "  ".     ,    ,       : "   ".    16 .         10  -       ...        14 .

----------


## ua3djg

, , , . ,    . ,     12   , .       ,  "  "...   ...    " "     ...  - tnx.

----------

> 


 (  ) :Razz: ,     -     :Rolling Eyes:

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## RN3ANT

> .     , , -


 ,   : ", ,    ERR TXG d=003, d=004 etc.?" )))        : "Tx Gain calibration failed because transmit power did not reach the expected value".

      .



> ,

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## RN3ANT

, !    .  
  ,       ,     )))
      ,   ""      )

----------

RN3ANT

----------

> 


       . 
, ,  -...
 BPF  LPF,     ...,   ,   BPF, ...
 D2 S1MB   KX3 RF Board - LPF & T/R  ...

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## ua3djg

...,    KX3 ""   U   16v,   
   " U"  .....    ,     
    (   ! )...      ...

----------


## RN3ANT

,           .    . 46 Owner's Manual.
      ,        PBT I/II:




> Attached is your factory KX3 Configuration file. (S/N03956 ) 
> This file puts your KX3 back to the state when it was shipped to you. (also the filter settings) 
> To restore it using the latest  KX3 Utility. 
> Go to the Configuration tab in the KX3 Utility 
> Restore KX3 Configuration Click to show a File Open dialog. (find where you saved the file) Select that configuration file and click "Open". Your KX3's configuration will be restored from the selected file.  
> 
> After you do this go into the MENU and make sure you turn on all your options


,   .    ,    - ,      Owner's Manual, -  Troubleshooting  ,         .      .    ,        ,     .

   chart of working voltage and current, shape of the signal   ,      (          ).    ,     .      D1, D2  ,  ,  ,   ,      ,          ,   100 .   ,          .

 ,        ( UA3DJG       ).             .      ,   .   , ,  ,    .




> KX3 ""   U   16v,       " U"  ....


,  ,    19    .    ,      .  :Crazy: 

%.., !  :Laughing: 

P.S.  ,       TX Bias.    -  170     .       TX Bias   190     .

----------


## RN3ANT

, .

*DISP* ( )   ,    *OFS*   ,    *VFO B* *TX BIAS*.   *VFO A*    . ,    *193 196*.          . .

! )

----------


## Amir

192 193
    .
 -  "",     
,  .   ,    - -  QRP  :Smile:

----------

RN3ANT

----------

> 170-190


,   .     - 170-169. :Super:  
   -   ,     :Rolling Eyes:        MCU2.38/DSP 1.37.
...           ,        KX3 Utility.
  ,  ...

----------

RN3ANT

----------

RN3ANT

----------

> . BNC


-.     .  -     (   -   ).
     .  #1407

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## alexei_

!
  kx3    emu 0202.  win_xp    . ,       ,   ,      ,         win_xp .   .
     (   sdr-1000    ,     kx3) - EDIROL FA-66.  .       - 24  192 .

----------


## UT4LW

,  USB     - ESI UGM96. ,     , ,  . http://www.esi-audio.com/products/ugm96/

----------


## UT4LW

> 96


.  CW - ,  .  SSB   -    .

----------


## Kostoprav

!
 ,    . ,  .        . .
      .
   - ICOM 7300. 
      ,    3.
   7100    . -  " "  .
   -  - , ,.
   .
     ,
.
RA3AHE

----------

Kostoprav, R2ADC, uv5eml

----------


## UA8U

> -


  KX-3  .   100W   ,    15 W,    15-  100 .....

----------


## ua3djg

3     .    200           ,     ...  ,    CW   " ", -         ,      ,       ... ,   (   10,        ) ,   QSO  ,   JA   W  14 ...

----------

Amir

----------


## km6z

cqww ssb, Colorado River,     ,  .  http://km6z.com/photogallery.php?photo_id=4         .     3   IARU ,     ,  ,           7 ,   AA  2700 mA.h   28 QSO   ,  . 
  ,   Elecraft  .      ,    .
73, !

,     .      .      ,        .

----------


## ua3djg

...   -  .   -  ,    .  ,     ""    .         , .     -  .... , , ..., - -, -...

----------


## UA8U

> , .   .


   ,   ,      .  ,  .

----------


## UA8U

> .


     ,    ""  .   ....

----------


## UA8U

.

----------



----------


## RN3ANT

> ,  USB     - ESI UGM96. ,     , ,  .


 , ,      ?  ,        .  ?  ,   .       .  ?          ?  , , ?  ?  ,   ,    ?          6-  ?
 , / , /   .  6 .. .      500 ,   http://compyou.ru/sound-card/95755-z...-44-48KHz.html http://compyou.ru/sound-card/45167-z...620-black.html

     -   ,      .

----------


## Jozef55

KX3 service manual ?

----------


## km6z

.   Elecraft: Na3P, LP Bridge. https://k4mtx.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/kx3-setup/
73, !

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## ua3djg

KX3   HDSDR     ...  , -     OmniRig     3-  :   3,   (   9600 )   (   COM4 ). KX3      HDSDR  .  "",    ,      1        ""   ...

----------

Amir, Oleg Russkikh, RN3ANT

----------

RN3ANT, ua3djg

----------


## ag66

!        .... . :     -3  ?         - "" .

----------


## R3DDL

> ...     - "" .


..   ..

** ,      ,        !  ::::

----------

http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/KX3_software.htm

----------

Adagumer, RN3ANT

----------


## Serg

*.*,          IQ-    ,      -    swap IQ  ..

----------


## .

KX3 (   ).        3  FT2000,      Ediril FA-66    SDR.
 3   ,  I/Q ,       ,  ,   -. 
    .        3,   .    ....

----------


## ua3djg

> KX3 (   ).        3  FT2000,      Ediril FA-66    SDR.
>  3   ,  I/Q ,       ,  ,   -. 
>     .        3,   .    ....


  "     3" ?   1642  .    DSDR      ....    PX3  , -    , ..    

     .   CQ WW  160 QRP,  "" -       Tx   ....hi...

*  12 ():*

 PX3    , -   3   , .           3,  : 432,648  1296,050, ..   ""    ...            ,    CW     ,   ""    ...   ,  ...

----------


## km6z

.   EMU 0204      .    ,     .    2.5.3.5,   ,     .       .
  K3, KX3     Apple     RUMlogNG  dl2rum,   Elecraft.  http://www.dl2rum.de/rumsoft/RUMLog.html
73, !

 .   EMU 0204      .    ,     .    2.5.3.5,   ,     .       .
  K3, KX3     Apple     RUMlogNG  dl2rum,   Elecraft.  http://www.dl2rum.de/rumsoft/RUMLog.html
73, !

*  43 ():*

      Macbook Pro with Touch Bar   RUMlogNG

----------

CW...
      -                  .      .
 ,       -       ,      .      .
  ,            .   ,       -        ,   ,    .
 ,     ,            .  ,                                   .
   ,       .  ,          ...    ""  ...
     -            ...

*  20 ():*




> .


  PBT SSB   ?

----------


## WT2J

SSB     PBT,    CW  DATA (WIDTH  SHIFT).            SSB PBT  NOR.

----------

.
      ,   "" :Super:  :Laughing: 
   , ""    VFO    "8".
 -,  ...
    "" :Super:  :Laughing:

----------


## Serg

*.*,     ..  ""   -?

   3-    :
http://www.elecraft.com/manual/E7401...%20Rev%200.pdf

----------

.
    ATU   .
  ... :Sad:

----------

RN3ANT

----------

Adagumer

----------


## DEN

-    .       -    .     .

----------


## Maxim

> .   .


 ?

----------


## Maxim

.    ?    max_cb@mail.ru
      ,  Contact support, they can send you a firmware mod.  :Neutral: 
 !

----------

Adagumer,

----------

.   ,     :Smile:  -  06.11   14.11.2017 - MCU2.83 DSP1.52

----------


## Krusty

, 
    , ,   ,      ,  1500  =>  :  .      (      ).
  ,     :           , ,           ,        40  :Smile:     5 , : " ,         " (_,                   -     ).
_ ,     ,    , : "      ..."_
 , , 21 ...   :]_    ,  ,  ...  : "      ...",    ,     ,      ,              ,    ...

 + 5      1000 ,    ,    ,    .  ,  ,      ,  ,      FT-857, Kenwood TS480,    ,   250,   ,              _ (windcamp  gemsproducts)

_ : http://rkn.gov.ru/communication/regi...ortConclusion/ (    - )  Elecraft                .

----------

R3DL

----------


## R3DL

-?
  -    !
     ,   -      ( -       ).
     ,   ,       ,        (  ).
    ,     ,       ,           ....
      ...  ........

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

.    KX3,     .   .
     .     .  S.     ,  1000 .    ,     .
    .    ,       .
73.

----------


## Adagumer

> ,


 
   ,       !

----------


## Krusty

,       1000  -  ,   -   ,       : "    ?"
    2020          ,         .

----------


## Krusty

> ,      1500  ,
>      !


 ,        ,             , ..     .




> 


   "" - ?

_      -    (   ,  )     ,          ""_

----------

> FT8





> ?


   (    ).   .
 ,    RadioShack.         14.          33      -      (  ALC).
     - -    (  JTDX - JT65, JT9)  I/Q       ,    ... -,  ,    I/Q  "".         - ..    PHONES.             -      (  UGM96 )

----------

R3DL

----------

Krusty

----------


## UW5EKR

! 
  )    .  ,       .        ,      FD-3     80  10      1,5.      ,    NiMh   ,         ...     12-14     .         9,6 ...     ?  ?

----------

UW5EKR

----------


## UW5EKR

,  2    ...  ...  ,       .      ..

----------

UW5EKR

----------

NiMh ENELOP.  10,3    2      9,3 . 
    .   PANASONIC     .  ENELOP    .        .
,     ,       :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 
 ENELOP  2      .       9,3   10,3 .

----------

UW5EKR

----------


## UR5LAM

Eneloop  ,    .     .
Link

----------

- - Elelop    Elecraft- NiMh  . http://elecraft.365791.n2.nabble.com/KX3-f6380738.html  -    Elecraft  KX3. 
        .   , ,        , ,  ,     NiMh,     Enelop ,   , .

----------


## UW5EKR

- Fujitsu PRO 2550 mAh.    - "...    Panasocnic Eneloop Pro BK-3HCCE".     .      ...     ,   ,      .

----------

UW5EKR

----------


## UW5EKR

-      -   .       )))   ,     ,    ATU, . -  10           .   ,    - )

----------

( ,   -)  XMIT -        (PS). 
** KEYER/MIC   (  ,   )

----------

MIC,      SWR  RF  CMP  ALC.     5    . 
    MIC , ,  DATA    SSB,     ,  CMP  ALC  "".  ,   ""       :Razz: 

*  12 ():*

          (, ) ,   KX3 Utility

----------

DEN

----------


## RL5D

?

----------


## rc0lad

,      GU-50,  100        ,     ,      ?
    ,   PTT?

----------

rc0lad

----------


## RL5D

KX3 + KXPA100     ? .    1  100    2  40 .

----------


## .

.
     3         .

----------


## .

3  .
 , ,       KX3 MOD,  ,    ,      .     ICOM  Yaesu    .    3   .  
 -   ,  .   -   .

----------


## DEN

*.*,     .  .
 27    .

----------

.

----------


## R3PAM

, -     KX3,    ,     ,  .

----------


## R3PAM

,   .

----------

